# Auto-matic arrow feed. Does anyone remember this??



## vtmtnman (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah I remeber those...forgot who made them.


----------



## empaint3 (Jul 3, 2008)

I would love to see some pictures of this contraption!


----------



## Ogredude43 (Jun 11, 2006)

*I think*

it was called second shot


----------



## Ogredude43 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Here is the link to the patent*

http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/4823762/description.html


----------



## browndiamond (Mar 2, 2009)

top


----------

